# 2012 beetle fuse diagram HERE!!! link



## low_k3y (Dec 20, 2017)

I've searched high and low.... at last a guy gave me link... http://newbeetle.org/forums/attachm...1474d1398826138-fuse-chart-overview-fuses.pdf


----------

